# Is VW Drive Easy Program warranty worth it?



## PlanoTDI (Aug 18, 2013)

I am buying a 2013 JSW TDI. In general I stay away from extended warranties -- if the dealership didn't make big bucks on them, it wouldn't try so hard to sell them. Over my lifetime of cars and other purchases, I am sure I come out ahead by not buying them.

However, this program gave me pause. It's about $1,500. In addition to upping the warranty to 48/60K, it covers wear and tear items. The finance guy said brake pads alone would set me back $700, and that the battery wouldn't last more than 3 years. True? (I've never had a battery last less than 4 years, and I've had Audi, Porsche, MINI, etc.)

This plan also covers headlamp (not impact damage), belts and hoses, wipers, fuses and bulbs, one wheel alignment, one key replacement, trip interruption and other roadside assistance, etc.

I will probably hit 4 years before I would hit 60K, as this isn't my only vehicle and I work from home (but still take some massive road trips).

Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

PlanoTDI said:


> I am buying a 2013 JSW TDI. In general I stay away from extended warranties -- if the dealership didn't make big bucks on them, it wouldn't try so hard to sell them. Over my lifetime of cars and other purchases, I am sure I come out ahead by not buying them.
> 
> However, this program gave me pause. It's about $1,500. In addition to upping the warranty to 48/60K, it covers wear and tear items. The finance guy said brake pads alone would set me back $700, and that the battery wouldn't last more than 3 years. True? (I've never had a battery last less than 4 years, and I've had Audi, Porsche, MINI, etc.)
> 
> ...



Its worth it to some, not to others, I guess it depends on if you are comfortable paying for those things should problems arise later down the road. After being a dealer technician for 7 years(Ford) I tend to dislike aftermarket warranties(if it is infact a VW warranty that might be ok) Pads will definitly not cost you $700, maybe if you need rotors all the way around and include labor in that along with a brake fluid flush. My last VW battery was still going strong at 6 years so 3 years sounds like a joke. Sure it can happen of course but chances are probably pretty slim. An alignment would probably run you ~80-90 bucks depending on where you took the car. Do you lose keys often? or ever? In the end if you want the peace of mind it might be worth it to you, If you feel like those additional features aren't all that great I would pass


----------



## PlanoTDI (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for your perspective. After a little more research (the dealership charges $420, not $700 for brakes, for example), I don't think it would be worth the approx $1500 they are asking. The finance guy then asked me "what do you think it is worth to you?" indicating some negotiating room. If I can get it for around $600, I would. Or more if it includes the 40K scheduled maintenance, which I doubt it does. Otherwise, if they have to exaggerate (lie?) to sell it, I'm not interested....

I'm looking forward to more involvement here at vortex!


----------



## PlanoTDI (Aug 18, 2013)

Just to follow up, bought the Jetta Sportswagon TDI yesterday. Doesn't include scheduled maintenance -- just adds takes the warranty (not maintenance) and roadside assistance items up to 4yr/60K, and then pays for a specific list of maintenance items (brake pads, battery, hoses, fuses, bulbs, lost key, each once only).

I told the finance guy, who asked again whether I had reconsidered, that his figures on these repairs were way off from what his service people quoted ($700 vs $420 for brakes, for example), so I would pass. He said he had some flexibility in pricing and asked me what it would be worth to me. I said $700, and we settled for $734. Still probably should have passed, but I will make sure I take full advantage.

Also, his quick agreement to a price less than half of the quote just goes to show what a bad deal these add-ons usually are!

Thanks, VeeDubbinJetta91, for your response!


----------



## rebeccavw (Aug 23, 2013)

*As a previous finance manager...*

I can tell you that on some finance products, such as extended warranties, there is as much as a 50% markup. However on other items, such as a pre-paid maintenance plan, there isn't as much markup. In any case, if you do the math on what any product is actually worth to you, it will be clear as to whether or not it's worth it to you. I used to sell pre-paid maintenance a lot. It was always a loss on my end. Because the point of the product is to keep you coming in to the dealership, which gives us another opportunity to sell you another car. So, there you are doing well for yourself to get it. That's assuming it's not marked up.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

PlanoTDI said:


> Doesn't include scheduled maintenance


All new VW's come with 3year/36,000 mile free maintenance.


----------



## bigbodybenz (May 29, 2006)

Sounds like you got what is called Term Care Select--not a bad program at all. And at the $700 or so price you paid, you did well there too.


----------



## satyadev (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi, I think its worth because vw is a trusted brand.


----------



## L0W (Aug 28, 2013)

It's most definitely worth it, my friend.

Just go over all the plus' and you'll see.


----------



## WiseyMouki (Sep 11, 2013)

Sure it can happen of course but chances are probably pretty slim.


----------

